

How to Steal Your Competitor's Social Media Followers - TrainedMonkey
http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/230820

======
TrainedMonkey
While not presenting anything new, article does incredibly good job of
summarizing on how to profile followers of target handles on few popular
social media platforms.

